# PEPERIZINE - urgent, need to worm birds today



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I hope i got the spelling right for peperize, is this a good dewormer and how is the dosage calculated?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you already have this on hand, type in the concentration and format supplied
in. It is used for roundworms.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i am going to buy it now in about half hours time


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Piperazine

There are different dosings for pigeons:

1.9 grams per liter as a drink, for 30 birds
500 milligrams per kilogram total dose as a drink for Capillaria (threadworms)
250 milligrams per kilogram total dose as a drink for Ascaridiasis
12.5 milligrams per kilogram drink, to be repeated in 10 to 14 days
35 milligrams per kilogram, orally

But it remains to be seen what it says on your package.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> i am going to buy it now in about half hours time



Are you purchasing locally or online? If online through a pigeon supply house, 
there are better, more versatile selections.

If locally, what if any are your other choices?

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BTW, Piperazine is considered by many to be only 60-80% effective for capillaria and there is noted a growing resistance to the organism for the medication in this country.

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/202800.htm



fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi, I could not find peperizine but found something in oral soulution called pyrantin. treats round worms, hook worms and thread worm in people. its description reads as

pyrantol pamoate is a crytalinline waer insoluable salt with the chemical name (E)-1,4,5,6-tetrahydydro-1-mrthyl -2 (2-(2- thienyl) vinyl) pyrimidine paoate (1:1)


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> Hi, I could not find peperizine but found something in oral soulution called pyrantin. treats round worms, hook worms and thread worm in people. its description reads as
> 
> pyrantol pamoate is a crytalinline waer insoluable salt with the chemical name (E)-1,4,5,6-tetrahydydro-1-mrthyl -2 (2-(2- thienyl) vinyl) pyrimidine paoate (1:1)



This wormer, Pyrantel Pamoate, comes fairly well recommended for roundworm in pigeons, although David Marx D.V.M. (PigeonNetwork) recommends Ivermec
for Capallaria. Resistance is cited as the reason Ivomec isn't effective in the control of roundworm.

This site says it is effective in the instance of intestinal roundworms and in the instance of 'other intestinal worms' w/exception to tape worms:

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/avianmeds.html

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Whee, i bought it anyway and wormed my birds. 10mg i mixed with 1 litre of water and mixed well. they drank it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We use Pyrantel - matter of fact, we're worming one aviary today. Our vet highly recommends it because it is a gentle wormer. We dose each bird individually with the dosage based on their weight. It is more trouble than dosing by their drinking water but it gives us a chance to record their weight, check their throats and general overall condition.

I did not know you could use it in their drinking water?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Maggie, it is recommended for Ascaridiasis and I have some here in a mix.
It just isn't thought to be effective for others which is why I wondered if
Warriec would purchase through the internnet or locally. He may need another
medication in addition if his birds have other kinds of worms or order something
through the internet that is a combo medication that gets more than one kind of worm.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

We have most medicines here and they are cheap. If you can give me the name (meant for humans) i could find it. Animal meds are difficult to locate


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Warriec, can you also get things through the Pigeon Supply Houses? I seem to
recall you mentioning doing business on the internet for your pigeons.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Its not worth the money of shipping. the worming med i bought cost only USD .50 or less for 10mg. If i purchased it from the internet i have to pay about USD 28 more for shipping.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, might end up being six of one and half a dozen of the other if you can get
a good combo that gets the biggest range of worms found in pigeons. Can you get Ivermectin or Moxidectin locally? Praziquantel will get tape worms if needed.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

the worming that i gave yesterday was good for 4 types of worms. few days ago i used caldevum so i hope i have got most of them out.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

warriec said:


> the worming that i gave yesterday was good for 4 types of worms. few days ago i used caldevum so i hope i have got most of them out.


Which medication would that be and which worms do you believe it to have purged?

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I threw away the box but if recall right yesterdays treatment was 4 types of worms. my concern was round worms as caldevum does not effect them


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, just as long as you're aware that even though a medication may claim to 
'get' a given worm, when the stats are in they may not be as effective as other
medications and some worms may get to hang around for the late show.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes FP, I am aware and i will be treating and cleaning the loft every week to make sure the late commers to purge out


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey,

do you have too de-worm pigeons???


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Vivi, yes, you do need to deworm pigeons, there are different medications dependant on your circumstances that are available. Checking out Jedd's would probably be a good idea for you because of yours/their location and their selection. You can find a link for Jedd's and other major Pigeon Supply Houses
in our resource section from the main menu. 

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Vivi, 

It is important that you deworm your birds. They will eat and look much healthier. How often i dont dont but i do it monthly but i was doing it wrong until FP pointed it out, i was missing the round worms. 

Since both of you are in the US I think it will be easier to find right treatment


----------



## Vivi (Sep 10, 2005)

i really didnt know that you had to de-worm pigeons or birds in general. well looks like you do learn something new everyday. i will look into that and one more question. Will worms actually come out or what? or is it like what they do to the dogs? 

thanx


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes worms come out. I thought i was treating them for round worms until i found 1 in the nest box itself few weeks back which prompted me to write this.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Vivi said:


> i really didnt know that you had to de-worm pigeons or birds in general. well looks like you do learn something new everyday. i will look into that and one more question. Will worms actually come out or what? or is it like what they do to the dogs?
> 
> thanx


Vivi, you probably have more options than Warriec regarding the choice of
medication that you could use. Jedd's is right here in California and you
take a look at what they offer on line or get a catalogue. 

Also, you could always check out some of Treesa Gray's natural worming
formulas as well.

fp


----------

